# Will Billy Gillispie coach again?



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

After his recent arrest for DUI and his pending lawsuit against UK, do you think he'll be coaching anytime soon?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

never should have left OSU. foolish, foolish


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

^^True. Pickens was going to make him a very rich man.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Btw, I don't see him ever coaching a major college again. I think he might end up at Texas Tech once (if) Pat Knight gets fired. Is Texas Tech a major college?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Some mid major or low tiered school, not a big name. The guy needs to go into rehab.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

BlueBaron said:


> Btw, I don't see him ever coaching a major college again. I think he might end up at Texas Tech once (if) Pat Knight gets fired. Is Texas Tech a major college?


If the school belongs to a major conference, now in college football called a BCS conference, i believe the school is considered a major. Texas Tech qualifies, albeit a lower tier major by playing in the Big 12. 

As for the question, i think he'll get another coaching job for a D-1 school, most probably like HB said, a mid-major or a lower tier major. No big time programs for his next job tho.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I think he will coach again. too good of a coach If Coach Euntacy can get a job again after getting drunk with coeds at Mizzery, Billy G can get a job


----------

